# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  xoá driver

## pu6511

cách xoá driver của cạc âm thanh\bác nào biết xin chỉ giáo

----------


## kettrinh

bạn click chuột phải vào my computer, properties. chọn tab hardware. device manager
bạn sẽ thấy các driver của card sound ở đây, uninstall nó là ok.

----------


## ductri2102

hoặc có thể dùng cách này nhưng nó tùy theo từng driver thôi, vào menu start tìm xem tên trình driver âm thanh ở chỗ nào rồi chỉ vào đó ấn uninstall là xong.

----------


## minhdo1213

cám ơn các bạn nhiều lắm

----------

